# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تو کنکور تجربی برای اینکه جز ۵ هزار نفر اول کشور  باشی هوش بالایی میخواد؟

## ساراخانم

منتظر نظراتتان هستم

----------


## Shah1n

خیر تلاش بالا و منابع صحیح میخواد
تمام

----------


## YasharUR

هرکی بگه هوش دخیل نیست مطمعنا یا باهوش نیست یا باهوش اطرافش ندیده 
یه معادله است که باید جوابش بشه 100.یکی با هوش 10 و تلاش 90 میکنه 100 یکی با هوش 70 و تلاش 30 میکنه 100
یعنی راه بازه .جلبک هم باشی هوشت به صفر میل کنه باز با تلاش میشه جاشو پر کرد 
حالا اگه هردوش باشه معادله ات میزنه بالا یه تلاش 70 و یه هوش 70 بهت میده 140 نتیجه میشه رتبه خفن مثلا زیر 100 منطقه

پ.ن: به زبون ساده ریاضی .چقدر قشنگه ریاضی 3> خشکه، درد داره ولی همه چیزو میرسونه با کسیم تعارف نداره
بحث مشاوره ای که منطق و توضیح ریاضی توش نباشه   مفت نمی ارزه

----------


## Mysterious

*هوش بالا ینی چی اصلا؟ درک نمیکنم
همه تو هر مدرسه ایی درس خوندن ینی سطح هوشی یکسانی داشتن با تلاش متفاوت 
قدرت یادگیری،حفظیات بالا،... همش یچیز تقلین کننده اس 
همه چیز برمیگرده به تمرکز و مدیریت فردی سر درس خوندن و کلاس*

----------


## ساراخانم

ای کاش راهی بود تا بشه هوشی که برای کنکور نیاز هست رو سنجید

----------


## wext82

*تلاش فقط تلاش  
نا امید نشدن 
*

----------


## YasharUR

> هرکی بگه هوش دخیل نیست مطمعنا یا باهوش نیست یا باهوش اطرافش ندیده 
> یه معادله است که باید جوابش بشه 100.یکی با هوش 10 و تلاش 90 میکنه 100 یکی با هوش 70 و تلاش 30 میکنه 100
> یعنی راه بازه .جلبک هم باشی هوشت به صفر میل کنه باز با تلاش میشه جاشو پر کرد 
> حالا اگه هردوش باشه معادله ات میزنه بالا یه تلاش 70 و یه هوش 70 بهت میده 140 نتیجه میشه رتبه خفن مثلا زیر 100 منطقه
> 
> پ.ن: به زبون ساده ریاضی .چقدر قشنگه ریاضی 3> خشکه، درد داره ولی همه چیزو میرسونه با کسیم تعارف نداره
> بحث مشاوره ای که منطق و توضیح ریاضی توش نباشه   مفت نمی ارزه





> *هوش بالا ینی چی اصلا؟ درک نمیکنم
> همه تو هر مدرسه ایی درس خوندن ینی سطح هوشی یکسانی داشتن با تلاش متفاوت 
> قدرت یادگیری،حفظیات بالا،... همش یچیز تقلین کننده اس 
> همه چیز برمیگرده به تمرکز و مدیریت فردی سر درس خوندن و کلاس*


افخم رتبه 5 یا 6 پارسال از شهر ما ارومیه
اون تیزهوشان یک بود ما دو یعنی در کل مدرسمون هم یکی محسوب میشه 
هردوش رو داشت
 میرفت یکی از کتابخونه ها و بچه ها میگفتن 8 میشت  یه بند سر میز 2 بلند میشد یه ربع دور میزد برمیگشت دوباره تا 7-8 که کتابخونه هست بقیه اش هم تو خونه خدا داند این از تلاش
در مورد هوشم که خیلی صحبت هست و دیدن  از اینکه تست سنگین هندسه  در کل ریاضی و فیزیک رو زیر 15-20 ثانیه و انم هرازگاهی بدون دست به قلم شدن میزد یا متن های حفظی رو فقط با روخوانی حفظ میکرد
از یه رتبه ای به بعد مثل همون که بالا گفتم باید جواب معادلت بره بالای 100 .با این توضیح که تلاش ماکس عددی که میگیره 100 و هوشم همینطور.پس باید هوشت بالا باشه
تلاش افخم رو میشه تکرار کرد .ولی خودم به شخصه با همن تلاش افخم دیگه نهایت میشم 100 و 5 نمیشم 

البته فرای همه اینا فرای اینکه بحثم اصلا در مورد شخص خودم نیست که توجیه اوردن باشه مهمترین فاکتور یه چیز دیگه است که اگه باشه هر دوی موارد بالا تقویت میشن واگه نباشه یا کلا به چاک میری و از گود بیرون یا سرویس میشی خودت تقویتش کنی و تو خودت بسازی
اون فاکتور هم خانواده است
لینک:
چجوری میشه "تک رقمی " و " دو رقمی "شد؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ساراخانم


ای کاش راهی بود تا بشه هوشی که برای کنکور نیاز هست رو سنجید


عزیزم هوش بالایی نمیاد
هوش خودتو مثل یه عضله میتونی قدرتمندش کنی تا کاراییش بالا بره
مثلا ضرب ۳ رقمی در ۳ رقمی
درصد گیری و مشتق گیری ناخوداگاه
یا حل تستای استوکیومتری و قرابت
هر چقد بیشتر سعی کنی از مغزت استفاده کنی به همون نسبت قدرتش بالاتر میره و سر جلسه بهتر جواب میدی
حتی انیشتینم خودشو باهوش نمیدونست
هیچکدوم از رتبه های برتر کنکورم خودشونو باهوش نمیدونن فقط مدیون تلاششون بودن

مصاحبه رتبه ۶ منطقه ۳ سال ۹۶ رو میخوندم یادمه از سوم دبیرستان واسه هر درس تقریبا ۳ منبع کامل کرده بود*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط YasharUR





افخم رتبه 5 یا 6 پارسال از شهر ما ارومیه
اون تیزهوشان یک بود ما دو یعنی در کل مدرسمون هم یکی محسوب میشه 
هردوش رو داشت
 میرفت یکی از کتابخونه ها و بچه ها میگفتن 8 میشت  یه بند سر میز 2 بلند میشد یه ربع دور میزد برمیگشت دوباره تا 7-8 که کتابخونه هست بقیه اش هم تو خونه خدا داند این از تلاش
در مورد هوشم که خیلی صحبت هست و دیدن  از اینکه تست سنگین هندسه  در کل ریاضی و فیزیک رو زیر 15-20 ثانیه و انم هرازگاهی بدون دست به قلم شدن میزد یا متن های حفظی رو فقط با روخوانی حفظ میکرد
از یه رتبه ای به بعد مثل همون که بالا گفتم باید جواب معادلت بره بالای 100 .با این توضیح که تلاش ماکس عددی که میگیره 100 و هوشم همینطور.پس باید هوشت بالا باشه
تلاش افخم رو میشه تکرار کرد .ولی خودم به شخصه با همن تلاش افخم دیگه نهایت میشم 100 و 5 نمیشم 

البته فرای همه اینا فرای اینکه بحثم اصلا در مورد شخص خودم نیست که توجیه اوردن باشه مهمترین فاکتور یه چیز دیگه است که اگه باشه هر دوی موارد بالا تقویت میشن واگه نباشه یا کلا به چاک میری و از گود بیرون یا سرویس میشی خودت تقویتش کنی و تو خودت بسازی
اون فاکتور هم خانواده است
لینک:
چجوری میشه "تک رقمی " و " دو رقمی "شد؟


تو کامنت پایبن تقریبا همینو گفتم*-* 
ولی در کل هوش بیشتر از ارثی بودن یچیز اکتسابیه بنظرم 
هر چقدر بیشتر تست کار بشه و ذهن درگیر بشه توانایی اینکه راه حلای مختلف و حتی چشمی حساب کردن بیشتر میشه(ولی نه این روشای عجیب غریب بعضی دبیرا)
مثلا یه دوست داشتم معلم درس میداد نفر اول پای تخته بود در حالی که من هنوز داشتم‌حساب میکردم 
فرق من و اون تو تمرکز و دقتمون بود 

البته منکر هوش نجومی بعضیا نمیشه شد❤*

----------


## Amin4636

> هرکی بگه هوش دخیل نیست مطمعنا یا باهوش نیست یا باهوش اطرافش ندیده 
> یه معادله است که باید جوابش بشه 100.یکی با هوش 10 و تلاش 90 میکنه 100 یکی با هوش 70 و تلاش 30 میکنه 100
> یعنی راه بازه .جلبک هم باشی هوشت به صفر میل کنه باز با تلاش میشه جاشو پر کرد 
> حالا اگه هردوش باشه معادله ات میزنه بالا یه تلاش 70 و یه هوش 70 بهت میده 140 نتیجه میشه رتبه خفن مثلا زیر 100 منطقه
> 
> پ.ن: به زبون ساده ریاضی .چقدر قشنگه ریاضی 3> خشکه، درد داره ولی همه چیزو میرسونه با کسیم تعارف نداره
> بحث مشاوره ای که منطق و توضیح ریاضی توش نباشه   مفت نمی ارزه


سلام این دوستمون توضیح خوبی دادن ولی کامل نبود
اره رتبه خوب تو کنکور یه معادلس که باید جوابش بشه ۱۰۰
شاید شما بگید خب یه نفر با ضریب هوشی ۹۰ فقط به ۱۰ درصد تلاش نیاز داره پس این نامردیه از طرف خدا 
اما به هیچ وجه اینجوری نیست اون کسی که هوشش ۹۰ هست یک نَوَدُم اون کسی که هوشش ۱ هست تلاش و اراده نداره در ضمن کسی که هوشش کمه از خودش انتظار زیاد و کمال گرایی نداره و انقدر به هدفش فکر نمیکنه که از فاز درس خارج بشه اما آدم باهوش اتقدر کمال گرایی داره و انقدر به هدف فکر میکنه که استرس ارداش رو ازش میگیره و روز به روز از 
تلاشش کاسته میشه.
هوش به اندازش  خوبه!

----------


## ساراخانم

من که رتبه مدنظرم حدود ۲/۳  هزار منطقه ۲ هست 
 بله حتی در یک کلاسم بچه ها خیلی باهم تفاوت دارن خودم فرزانگان شهرستانم منتها هیچ وقت حتی ذره ای حس باهوش بودن نکردم و راستش اطرافیانم خیلی سرکوبم کردن و میکنن مدام میگن بقیه تو کنکور از تو خییلی بهترن و بالا تر

من رتبه مدنظرم ۲/۳  هزار منطقه ۲ هست نمیدونم این رتبه چقدر تلاش و چقدر هوش میخواد؟!

----------


## YasharUR

> ای کاش راهی بود تا بشه هوشی که برای کنکور نیاز هست رو سنجید


داریم قصه شب می بافیم دیگه اینجا
یعنی چی سنجید ؟فرمول یک نمیخوای بری که مثلا نشه با پراید رفت که اول بشینی بسنجی بعد ببینی وارد بشی یا نه .یا اصلا ببین میزارن بری تو یا نه
قرار نیست حتما یه رقمی دو رقمی بیاری.قراره برسی به اون 100 که هست.حالا هوش 20 تلاش 80 حله .برا اون دو رقمی با همون هوش 20 و تلاش 100 کامل شدنیه

----------


## YasharUR

> سلام این دوستمون توضیح خوبی دادن ولی کامل نبود
> اره رتبه خوب تو کنکور یه معادلس که باید جوابش بشه ۱۰۰
> شاید شما بگید خب یه نفر با ضریب هوشی ۹۰ فقط به ۱۰ درصد تلاش نیاز داره پس این نامردیه از طرف خدا 
> اما به هیچ وجه اینجوری نیست اون کسی که هوشش ۹۰ هست یک نَوَدُم اون کسی که هوشش ۱ هست تلاش و اراده نداره در ضمن کسی که هوشش کمه از خودش انتظار زیاد و کمال گرایی نداره و انقدر به هدفش فکر نمیکنه که از فاز درس خارج بشه اما آدم باهوش اتقدر کمال گرایی داره و انقدر به هدف فکر میکنه که استرس ارداش رو ازش میگیره و روز به روز از 
> تلاشش کاسته میشه.
> هوش به اندازش  خوبه!


قشنگ مبهم حرف زدی ولی از چیزایی که نوشتی و برداشتی که دارم خودت چنتا چیزو لحاظ نکردی 
کسی که هوشش بالاست تو شرایط نرم و معمولی (یعنی اوکی بودن فاکتور خانواده که بالا گفتم) مطمعنا از هوشش استفاده میکنه و اون کمال گرایی نه تنها ضربه نمیزنه که باعث میشه تلاشش هم بالا بره ولی اگه شرایط برعکس باشه یعنی با هوش بالا محیطش اروم نباشه و جدل باشه اطرافش چون کمال گراییش همونطور که گفتی از یه نفر معمولی بیشتره بیشتر ضربه میخوره
اینجا یه درصد خیلی کمی هستن که هوشش از ادم با هوش هم بیشتره(هم خداددی و هم اکتسابی که تو شرایط سخت تقویت کردن خودشون رو) .بهشون میگن نابغه.این عزیزان تو شرایط بحرانی و ختی اروم نبودن محیطم کاری که لازمه میکنن و خودشون رو از مخمصه میکشن بیرون ونتیجه ای که میخوان میگیرن. اسم هست ولی یحتمل نشناسین .نام اشنا ترینش شخصیت مایکل اسکافیلد تو فرار از زندان : ))

----------


## Nima_lovee

اینم یکی دیگه از عقایدی هست که تو حوالی بهمن و اسفند میاد سراغ اغلب کنکوریا
هوش چیزی هست که برای کنکور اصلا معنا نداره. همه سوالات از کتابن و چهارچوب دارن. هوش جایی معنا داره که برای شما سوالاتی رو بزارن که خارج از چهارچوب مطالعه شما باشه.
کنکور یه چیز دیگه رو از شما میخواد . نخبه بودن ! یعنی تلاشگر باشید و زیرک.
تلاشگر که مشخصه. باید درس خوند ! به مقدار زیاد هم خوند.
زیرک کیه؟ کسی که آزمون اول رو میده و میبینه نتیجه دلخواهشو نمیگیره میاد و تحلیل میکنه میبینه ایرادش چی بوده باید چیکار کنه ، لازمه کلاس بره یا نه . میره روش مطالعاتی رتبه های برتر رو میخونه و روش کاریه اونارو اجرا میکنه . یاد میگیره چجوری باید بخونه . میره سوالات کنکور رو اول نگاه میکنه و طبق سوالات کنکور روش مطالعاتیشو میسازه.
شخصی که این دو ویژگی رو داشته باشه موفق میشه.

----------


## Mahdyu

هوش واسه ی کنکور؟ از خنده دار ترین چیزایی بود که شنیدم. 
یه پسره همکلاسیه من بود الان پزشکیه قم میخونه رتبه 2700 شد. ینی پدره کل کلاسو در اورده بود از سوالای تکراری پرسیدن و نفهمیدن سر کلاس و...  . هیچیو سر کلاس درست نمیگرفت هزار بار باید بهش میگفتی آخرشم بازم گیر داشت و وسواس داشت. ساعت مطالعشم تخیلی نبود, مثل بقیه همون چهارپنج ساعت تو مدرسه میخوند و روزای تعطیل هم هشت تا ده ساعت. 
هوش و...  فقط شده بهونه برای کسیایی که نمیخوان تلاش کنن. رتبه ی یک امسال میگفت من سال یازدهم دقیقا عین یه کنکوری میخوندم, 5-6 ساعت توی مدارس و روزای تعطیل هم 9 تا 12 ساعت. حالا بشین با خودت دودوتا چهارتا کن ببین هوش داشته یا تلاش کرده؟؟! تازه دهمم کلی درس میخونده و...  . 
هوش برای کنکور فقط در حدی باشه که طرف عقب مونده ی ذهنی حساب نشه همین. نمونه هاشم دور و ورمون زیادن فقط چشامونو میبندیم میگیم آره ما هوشه کنکوری نداریم

----------


## tiny-ghost

تلاش و استعداد با هم برای موفقیت نیازه. 
استعداد و هوش هم متفاوته.من میرفتم تحلیل ازمون یه پسره بود کل تستارو تو هوا حل میکرد.حتی اونایی رو که تو ازمون نزده بود در حد 20ثانیه تو هوا حساب میکرد. 
برعکسشم دیدم ادمایی با استعدادای معمولی که با پشتکار به رتبه های خیلی خوبی رسیدن.

----------


## WickedSick

بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به کلاسای دانشگاه بزنین. جوابتونو به صورت کامل و تمام میگیرین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ساراخانم

> تلاش و استعداد با هم برای موفقیت نیازه. 
> استعداد و هوش هم متفاوته.من میرفتم تحلیل ازمون یه پسره بود کل تستارو تو هوا حل میکرد.حتی اونایی رو که تو ازمون نزده بود در حد 20ثانیه تو هوا حساب میکرد. 
> برعکسشم دیدم ادمایی با استعدادای معمولی که با پشتکار به رتبه های خیلی خوبی رسیدن.


برام سواله سوالات پیچیده ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی رو چجوری بدون  حل کردن و ذهنی حساب میکنن

----------


## Rafolin403

> منتظر نظراتتان هستم


یکی درس نمیخونه یا که ساعت مطالعه ش کلا ۴_۵ساعته... یا که یکی هم توانشو نداره ۱۰ ساعت بخونه ولی میره از روزی از ۱۰ ساعت شروع میکنه اونم مطالعه ی بدون تمرکز
بعد فکر میکنه من مغزم مشکل داره... من باهوش نیستم... من معلم خوب تو مدرسه ندارم... واسه منابع زیاد خرجم نکردن... کتابخونه نمیرم... میز ندارم... سیل زده... بچه های شهدا سهمیه دارن... کرونا بهم استرس میده...
در حالیکه تنها دلیلش درس نخوندنه!!!
یه وقتایی ادم به درس خوندن علاقه ای نداره ریاضی فیزیک رو به زوووور میخونه زیست رو نفرت ورق میزنه بعد اصرار داره بخونه واسه پزشکی که تهش کلی میره بهونه پیدا میکنه ولی دلایل اصلی فرق دارن!
هوش میتونه تاثیر گذار باشه... انیشتین به خاطر هوشش مشهور نشد... اصلا خودشم نمیدونست باهوشه زیادی تلاش میکرد اصولا ادمای باهوش هم تعدادشون خیلی کمه و هم با اون مخ هایی که تو تلویزیون میبینید فرق دارن ادم های تلویزیون و رتبه برترها ضریب هوشی بالایی ندارن بلکه رو یه سری از مهارت ها کار کردن و تقویتش کردن یه چی مثل جدول ضربی که از حفظ میگی و نمیدونستی واقعا حفظ کردن این اعداد میتونه سخت باشه!!!
ادمایی گه ضریب هوشی بالا دارن معمولا گوشه گیر و ساکتن (خیلی باخودشون حرف میزنن واسه همین کم فرصت میکنن با بقیه حرف بزنن) کم‌ میخوابن (چون مغز دیرتر میخوابه و خیلی فکر میکنن) به خاطر همین خیلی وقتا یه سری مشکلات اجتماعی و افسردگی واسشون اتفاق میفته... بی حوصله ن و حتی خیلی وقتا روش یادگیریشون با بقیه فرق داره مثلا اگه یه روشی بهش یاد بدی یاد نمیگیره همش با خودش فکر میکنه اوووه این دیگه چه کوفتیه ولی برای همون سوال یه راه حل بهتری به ذهنشون میرسه که جواب رو زودتر به دست میارن

یه ایرانی همیشه دنبال بهونه س... مشکل از شما نیست... خیلی کلیه این موضوع... الان دقت کنید اوضاع مملکتم یه چی تو همین مایه هاست مسئولین بیشتر دنبال حواشی ان تا حل مشکل!! بیشتر دنبال بهونه هان تا حل مسئله! نمونش گرونی بنزین که اصلا عقلانی نیست واسه کنترل الودگی موثر باشه!

----------


## Rafolin403

> برام سواله سوالات پیچیده ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی رو چجوری بدون  حل کردن و ذهنی حساب میکنن


خب الان دیگه یه سری چیزا خیلی عادی شده اونقد که مردم باورشون شده هیچی سخت نیست کلاسای چرتکه و محاسبات سریع دارن میذارن مهارت های ریاصیات تقویت میشه و بچه هارو از سنین پایین میفرستن... بعد از مدتی دهنت وا میمونه اینا چجوری از ماشین حساب هم جلوتر میرن... رازش اینه که روی مهارتهاشون کار کردن... رتبه برتر ها هم مطمین باشید حداقل هفته ای ۱۰_۱۵ساعت بیشتر و حتی بهتر از رتبه های سه رقمی کنکور مطالعه کردن!

----------


## God_of_war

اون کسایی که میگن هوش مهم نیس همونایی ان که فک میکنن کرونا فقط افراد پیر و کسایی که بیماری زمینه ای دارن رو میکشه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mahsakiasi

دونفر تو مدرسمون بودن که الان هردو دارن رشته مورد علاقشونو تو یه دانشگاه میخونن اولی واقعا باهوش بود بطریکه هوشش زبونزد همه بود البته با اینکه سال کنکورش مادرشو از دست داد و توی تیم فوتسال استانم بود اخر سال رتبش شد ۱۸۰
 نفر دوم یه دخترخانمی بود که بگم هیچ بویی از استعداد نبرده بود ولی کتابو میخورد و از صبح تا شب واسه کنکور جون میکند :Yahoo (21):  ایشونم رتبشون حوالی ۴۰۰ و ۵۰۰ شد
مهم اینه که الان هردو دارن یه دانشگاه و یه رشته درس میخونن 
اینو مطمئن باشین که تلاش قطعا میتونه جای هوشو پرکنه به شرطی که عاشق هدفی که پیش روتونه باشین

----------


## Frozen

هوش خیلی تاثیر گذار نیس سهمیه تاثیر بیشتری داره ! و من ا... توفیق  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی درکل هوش مث یه کاتالیزگره ک فقط سرعت یادگیری رو یخورده بالاتر میبره ! طرف باهوشم باشه خوب نخونه جواب نمیگیره اما کسی با سطح هوش متوسط با پشتکار میتونه خیلی عملکرد بهتری داشته باشه!
پس این چیزا رو بهونه نکنید و به مغزتون اجازه پیدا کردن بهونه ندید! الان هم افراد باهوش خیلی کم پیدا میشن و تو دنیای مدرن امروزه سطح هوشا خیلی نزدیک همه ! اون باهوشا هم فرار مغزها میکنن رقیب شما محسوب نمیشن :Yahoo (4): پس ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجو!

----------


## reza2018

بنظر من کسی که تونسته دیپلم بگیره از هوش کافی برای کسب رتبه زیر 5000 هم برخوردار هست..اینجا بیشتر باید روی تلاش حساب باز کرد نه هوش

----------


## a.t.n

هر موقع وقت کردی کتاب 
برتری خفیف و کتاب طرزفکر رو بخون 
وویس های استاد گل ی در مورد نحوه برنامه ریزی ،کسب تراز خوب و.... رو هم گوش کن 
کتاب "چگونه تک رقمی شدم ؟" اثر سعید تجریشی از انتشارات فار هم برات میتونه مفید باشه 
توی همین سایت آقای محمد کاظم میدانی رتبه 4 کنکور ریاضی 1393 هم نمونه خلاصه نویسی های خودشون رو گذاشتن اونا رو هم برو از نزدیک ببین

----------


## METTIX

من امسال ۴۶۰۰کشوری شدم
نه هوش انچنانی داشتم نه تلاش انچنانی
ولی یه اصل رو رعایت کردم
پیوسته خوندن
هر روز طبق برنامه یه تایم خاصو میخوندم همونم حفظ کردم 
همین
دنبال حاشیه نباشید
هدف اصلی درستون باشه 
نه مقایسه هوش و تعداد تست و ساعت مطالعه با بقیه
موفق باشید

----------


## Saeed79

اینارو بیخیال شما چطوری با ۲۲ تا پست کاربر حرفه ای هستید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ساراخانم

> اینارو بیخیال شما چطوری با ۲۲ تا پست کاربر حرفه ای هستید


 :Yahoo (4): تازه عضو شدم زیاد با قوانین اینجا آشنا نیستم
بقیه چجوری کاربر حرف ای میشن ؟

----------


## God_of_war

> یکی درس نمیخونه یا که ساعت مطالعه ش کلا ۴_۵ساعته... یا که یکی هم توانشو نداره ۱۰ ساعت بخونه ولی میره از روزی از ۱۰ ساعت شروع میکنه اونم مطالعه ی بدون تمرکز
> بعد فکر میکنه من مغزم مشکل داره... من باهوش نیستم... من معلم خوب تو مدرسه ندارم... واسه منابع زیاد خرجم نکردن... کتابخونه نمیرم... میز ندارم... سیل زده... بچه های شهدا سهمیه دارن... کرونا بهم استرس میده...
> در حالیکه تنها دلیلش درس نخوندنه!!!
> یه وقتایی ادم به درس خوندن علاقه ای نداره ریاضی فیزیک رو به زوووور میخونه زیست رو نفرت ورق میزنه بعد اصرار داره بخونه واسه پزشکی که تهش کلی میره بهونه پیدا میکنه ولی دلایل اصلی فرق دارن!
> هوش میتونه تاثیر گذار باشه... انیشتین به خاطر هوشش مشهور نشد... اصلا خودشم نمیدونست باهوشه زیادی تلاش میکرد اصولا ادمای باهوش هم تعدادشون خیلی کمه و هم با اون مخ هایی که تو تلویزیون میبینید فرق دارن ادم های تلویزیون و رتبه برترها ضریب هوشی بالایی ندارن بلکه رو یه سری از مهارت ها کار کردن و تقویتش کردن یه چی مثل جدول ضربی که از حفظ میگی و نمیدونستی واقعا حفظ کردن این اعداد میتونه سخت باشه!!!
> ادمایی گه ضریب هوشی بالا دارن معمولا گوشه گیر و ساکتن (خیلی باخودشون حرف میزنن واسه همین کم فرصت میکنن با بقیه حرف بزنن) کم‌ میخوابن (چون مغز دیرتر میخوابه و خیلی فکر میکنن) به خاطر همین خیلی وقتا یه سری مشکلات اجتماعی و افسردگی واسشون اتفاق میفته... بی حوصله ن و حتی خیلی وقتا روش یادگیریشون با بقیه فرق داره مثلا اگه یه روشی بهش یاد بدی یاد نمیگیره همش با خودش فکر میکنه اوووه این دیگه چه کوفتیه ولی برای همون سوال یه راه حل بهتری به ذهنشون میرسه که جواب رو زودتر به دست میارن
> 
> یه ایرانی همیشه دنبال بهونه س... مشکل از شما نیست... خیلی کلیه این موضوع... الان دقت کنید اوضاع مملکتم یه چی تو همین مایه هاست مسئولین بیشتر دنبال حواشی ان تا حل مشکل!! بیشتر دنبال بهونه هان تا حل مسئله! نمونش گرونی بنزین که اصلا عقلانی نیست واسه کنترل الودگی موثر باشه!


حرفات درسته ولی ادمای باهوش نمیدونم‌ چرا وقتی بهشون میگی هوشت خوبه هی ناز میکنن میگن نه من هوشم خوب نیس  :Yahoo (15):  بیشتر شبیه دختران . من خودم هوشم خوب نیس هی اصرار میکنین زیر دلم درد میگیره  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> منتظر نظراتتان هستم


نه فقط 
سهمیه و پول
میخواد

----------


## niـhan

> بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به کلاسای دانشگاه بزنین. جوابتونو به صورت کامل و تمام میگیرین


راه دوری نرین اقای توفیقی رو سر لوحه خودتون قرار بدین.
«تضمینی»
امیدوار هم میشین

----------


## Saeed79

> تازه عضو شدم زیاد با قوانین اینجا آشنا نیستم
> بقیه چجوری کاربر حرف ای میشن ؟


قانونای قبل از شما سو تفاهم بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## revenger

*زیر ۵۰۰۰ میخوای؟ خیلیم عالی. من نصف این بودم ینی زیر ۲۵۰۰ کشور
یه هوش متوسط کافیه...همون نرمال اکثریت جامعه. هر چن با هوش کمی زیر متوسطم میشه.
بقیه ش میمونه به یه تلاش پیوسته ی آگاهانه و منعطف واصولی در طول بازه ای ۸-۱۰ ماهه در یک محیط آروم با ذهنی بدون دغدغه ی بیرونی و درونی.
این پیوسته بودن و جا نزدن خیلی مهمه. من تو طول ۹-۱۰ ماه از اولین روز تا آخرین روزها ۱۰-۱۱ ساعت خوندم(جمعه ها کمی کمتر) فقط ۱ روز تو اینهمه مدت شد که کلا نخوندم که اونم خونه نبودم.
و من الله التوفیق*

----------


## METTIX

> بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به کلاسای دانشگاه بزنین. جوابتونو به صورت کامل و تمام میگیرین


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): دهنت سرویس

----------


## sinnna

*برای کسب رتبه خوب فقط باید ساعت مطالعه بالای 10 ساعت  و  پیوسته و با تمرکز بالا مطالعه کنید
کار و استرس و دغدغه فکری نداشته باشید
**تمام تمرکز فقط برای موفق شدن باشه.
*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


اینارو بیخیال شما چطوری با ۲۲ تا پست کاربر حرفه ای هستید 


خوب گفتی سوال منم بود*

----------


## ساراخانم

> راه دوری نرین اقای توفیقی رو سر لوحه خودتون قرار بدین.
> «تضمینی»
> امیدوار هم میشین


آقای توفیقی کی هستن؟

----------


## WickedSick

> آقای توفیقی کی هستن؟


منو میگن، به مزاح :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zahra77

> منو میگن، به مزاح


شکسته نفسی نفرمایین استاد 
 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## niـhan

> منو میگن، به مزاح


بی مزاح عرض کردم

----------


## Frigidsoul

نه هوش بالا نمیخواد ،پولدار باشی منابعت صحیح باشه ،ننه بابات دکتر باشن ،نفر سه رقمی کنکور میشی در ضمن بعدم میتونی بیای تو تلوزیون بلغور کنی که فقط کتاب درسی میخوندی البته استثنا هم هست که توسط خطای انسانی پر پر میشن

بابا جمع کنین این بحثارو

----------


## navidgh

> *
> 
> عزیزم هوش بالایی نمیاد
> هوش خودتو مثل یه عضله میتونی قدرتمندش کنی تا کاراییش بالا بره
> مثلا ضرب ۳ رقمی در ۳ رقمی
> درصد گیری و مشتق گیری ناخوداگاه
> یا حل تستای استوکیومتری و قرابت
> هر چقد بیشتر سعی کنی از مغزت استفاده کنی به همون نسبت قدرتش بالاتر میره و سر جلسه بهتر جواب میدی
> حتی انیشتینم خودشو باهوش نمیدونست
> ...


من وارد اکانتم نمیشم خیلی ولی حس کردم واقعا وظیفه دارم اینجا حرفمو بزنم
من چند ساله تو این انجمنم و الان یازدهمم و ترازم هم خداروشکر بالای 7 هزاره.
میخواستم بگم این حرفتون واقعا برام خنده دار بود! شاید اگه من ترازم 5 هزار بود این حرفتون برام امیدوار کننده بود و بهانه خوبی بود برای اینکه من یه انیتشتین درون دارم و چون منابع متعدد ندارم ترازم پایینه!
مطمئن باشید کسی که رتبه میشه قطعا قطعا هوش خوبی داشته. وگرنه خیلیا هستن با شرایط و منابع و دبیرای بهتر بازم نتیجه کمتری میگیرن. این از این. 
مورد دوم اینکه مگه ما به این دنیا اومدیم که به دیگران اثبات کنیم باهوشیم؟ ما باید موفق شیم نه اینکه سعی کنیم با ریسک کردن و به اصطلاح کم تست زدن خودمون رو باهوش جلوه بدیم... کسی که منبع زیاد میزنه و رتبه میشه کم هوش نبوده. باهوش بوده و در عین حال عاقل (محتاط)!
در ضمن دوست عزیز از زاویه دید سوم شخص نگاه کنیم؛ کسی که به رتبه 6 منطقه میگه کم هوش به نظرتون یکم حسود به نظر نمیاد؟ یا مثلا اینکه بخواد بگه منم تواناییشو دارم ولی چون خودم نمیخوام نمیشم؟ یعنی آرزو داره ولی تلاش یا هوشش (در کل تواناییش) رو نداره!

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط navidgh


من وارد اکانتم نمیشم خیلی ولی حس کردم واقعا وظیفه دارم اینجا حرفمو بزنم
من چند ساله تو این انجمنم و الان یازدهمم و ترازم هم خداروشکر بالای 7 هزاره.
میخواستم بگم این حرفتون واقعا برام خنده دار بود! شاید اگه من ترازم 5 هزار بود این حرفتون برام امیدوار کننده بود و بهانه خوبی بود برای اینکه من یه انیتشتین درون دارم و چون منابع متعدد ندارم ترازم پایینه!
مطمئن باشید کسی که رتبه میشه قطعا قطعا هوش خوبی داشته. وگرنه خیلیا هستن با شرایط و منابع و دبیرای بهتر بازم نتیجه کمتری میگیرن. این از این. 
مورد دوم اینکه مگه ما به این دنیا اومدیم که به دیگران اثبات کنیم باهوشیم؟ ما باید موفق شیم نه اینکه سعی کنیم با ریسک کردن و به اصطلاح کم تست زدن خودمون رو باهوش جلوه بدیم... کسی که منبع زیاد میزنه و رتبه میشه کم هوش نبوده. باهوش بوده و در عین حال عاقل (محتاط)!
در ضمن دوست عزیز از زاویه دید سوم شخص نگاه کنیم؛ کسی که به رتبه 6 منطقه میگه کم هوش به نظرتون یکم حسود به نظر نمیاد؟ یا مثلا اینکه بخواد بگه منم تواناییشو دارم ولی چون خودم نمیخوام نمیشم؟ یعنی آرزو داره ولی تلاش یا هوشش (در کل تواناییش) رو نداره!


شما متاسفانه دچار غرور کاذب شدی و حرفای منو دقیق نخوندی!
کجا گفتم کم هوش؟ گفتم هوش متوسط+تلاش زیاد یا از کجا استباط کردی تست کم بزنید؟
دورم کلی دوست داشتم معدل ۱۹.۸۰
تراز ۷۶۰۰ 
از دوم دبیرستانم تلاش میکردن ولی هنوز پشت کنکورن!

بنده به هیشکی نمیخوام ثابت کنم شمایی که با حرفات میخوای بگی هوش فضایی داری و بنده رو حسود جلوه میدی!
در ضمن یه آدم معمولی هوشش متوسط رو به بالاس بعضیا استفاده میکنن رتبه میشن بعضیا نه

یه سوال دوم پیش میاد،شما انقد باهوشی که با یه منبع ۸۰-۹۰ میزنی یا یه شبه به این حد رسیدی؟
بالاخره از اول خوندی و تمرکز کردی و تست زدی فرق بین تراز ۵۰۰۰ با ۷۰۰۰ تو همون تلاشه وگرنه از لحاظ هوشی هیشکی بالاتر از بقیه نیست*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ساراخانم


منتظر نظراتتان هستم


هوش بالا رو چه معنا میکنی؟ اگر منظورت از هوش بالا جز اون افراد مخ و آیکیو بالا هست باید بگم نه هوش بالا نمی خواد اما اگر منظورت از هوش بالا کسی هست که می تونه درس رو به طور منظم بخونه و به حاشیه ها توجه نکنه و صبر داشته باشه بله کسی می تونه رتبه برتر شه که هوش بالا در زمینه صبر کردن منظم خوندن داشته باشه کسی که این کارها رو می کنه هوش بالا نیاز داره*

----------


## Mahdyu

میشه دوستان چند تا از این افراد مخ و آی کیو رو به ما ام معرفی کنن؟ من هر رتبه برتری رو دیدم گفته من از اول دبیرستان میخوندم و هر تابستون پایه رو با تست جمع میکردم, ساعت مطالعمم بالای 8 ساعت بوده در روز و...  . و هرکسی که نتیجه نگرفترو میبینم میگه که من یروز میخوندم سه روز نمیخوندم. پس لطفا یکی از این باهوشا که هفته ی بیست ساعتم نمیخونده ولی رتبه برتر شدرو نشون ما بدید و همچنین یکی از این خنگا که هفته ای سه هزار تا تست میزده و رتبه نشده هم نمایش بدید لدفا

----------


## WickedSick

> میشه دوستان چند تا از این افراد مخ و آی کیو رو به ما ام معرفی کنن؟ من هر رتبه برتری رو دیدم گفته من از اول دبیرستان میخوندم و هر تابستون پایه رو با تست جمع میکردم, ساعت مطالعمم بالای 8 ساعت بوده در روز و...  . و هرکسی که نتیجه نگرفترو میبینم میگه که من یروز میخوندم سه روز نمیخوندم. پس لطفا یکی از این باهوشا که هفته ی بیست ساعتم نمیخونده ولی رتبه برتر شدرو نشون ما بدید و همچنین یکی از این خنگا که هفته ای سه هزار تا تست میزده و رتبه نشده هم نمایش بدید لدفا


من پایه اصلا نداشتم
معدل دیپلمم 15
رتبمم که گفتم
حالا نمیدونم چجور حساب میشه این :Yahoo (21):

----------


## heavymakeup

سلام
حالا نهایتا هم آی کیو داشته باشه . بدون تلاش نمیتونه !
اتفاقا داشتم یه مستند میدیدم  که یارو داشت میگفت : اجداد ما استعداد عجیبی توی شنا کردن و حبس کردن نفس داشتن که یقینا بدون تلاش و تمرین نمیتونست بدست بیاد !

یعنی عاشق همین یه جمله ش شدم
هیچ استعدادی بدون تلاش بروز نمیکنه !

----------

